# custom intake manifold project



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

Well, today I got my corner rounding tool. With this thing, I can cut the inside edge of the runners to have a radius. If you can't picture it, just think "a velocity stack cut into a plate. I used a .5in plate so I'd have enough material to make a good radius.
this is the tool:








here is the plate and the runners.(note: its already welded together)








and this is me working on it.










[Modified by speed51133, 10:56 AM 4-29-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Boosted 2.0)*

in all honesty, my plan was to finish this one, then right away make 1 more.
that corner rounding tool cost a bit, and I'd like to pay it off








so yeah, when its done, thats my plan. 
Don't worry, I'll post when i'm done. Should be in like 3.5 weeks, school is winding down


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]in all honesty, my plan was to finish this one, then right away make 1 more.
that corner rounding tool cost a bit, and I'd like to pay it off








so yeah, when its done, thats my plan. 
Don't worry, I'll post when i'm done. Should be in like 3.5 weeks, school is winding down[HR][/HR]​Looks very promising speed. I'd definitely be interested in one too. Can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sahale (Apr 9, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

This going to be a bolt together manifold? What are you thinking for mounting the fuel rail? I'm interested to see your final product.
For those interested in the manifolds like this you should know that with such short runners there may be some problems trying to use this with the stock ignition, as the manifold/throttle body may end up right over the distributor. Gonna vary for each application, but something to consider.


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Sahale)*

what is the ideal shape of a manifold? is it better to have long runners or short runners? having a larger volume intake beneficial or not? in other words what would be the ideal intake manifold, of course all thinking about a forced induction vw engine.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (stevelangford)*

short of variable intake geometry, there will ALWAYS be a compromise.
Does this intake reflect all my engineering designing skills and is it the best thing out there??
NO
Does it work?
YES
Its not in the way of the distributor. My distributor is still in place, and it NOWHERE NEAR to touching it.
My original intentions was for it to bolt together, so I could add velocity stacks at a later date.(they cost alot). But since I'll be cutting in stacks, I don't see why I should bolt it together.


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Looking good. man I wish I had access to a mill. If your gonna make a run of them I'm interested in one.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (BUNNYLOVE)*

well, i sold my stock fuel rail.
I'm making this one to fit my custom rail.
If you (or someone) who is interested can ship me a rail(temporarily of corse), I could make it to fit the stock rail.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

sweet dude


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
If you (or someone) who is interested can ship me a rail(temporarily of corse), I could make it to fit the stock rail.
[HR][/HR]​Didn't I send you one when I sent you that lower intake runner?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (sirhc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
didn't I send you one when I sent you that lower intake runner?







[HR][/HR]​no, you did not


----------



## AxeAngel (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

wanna help make one for a 1.8t? i need fatter runners and a better plenum or i wont reach 400


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (AxeAngel)*

if you need help I can cnc/3d aluminum of a vector file


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (stevelangford)*

thanks, but I dont use vector files. I don't even like autocad. I prefer a pen and the back of a napkin.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

CAD programs make my brain bubble. Doing it by hand makes more sense to me. Is that your mill? Its nice! What exactly are you making?


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (2kjettaguy)*

what alloy filler rod are you going to use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (130_R)*

its already been used. a 6000 series aliminum rod was used.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*









TIG or MIG
I was playing around with a spool gun and got this with some 6061 1/32 wire. It took 4 passes though and I'm going to use some 1/16 wire or possibly convert over a an older MIG machine to a push-pull 1/8 aluminum wire setup. 
Also, what size is that routing bit? MSC has routing bits up to 2 inch outer 1 inch inner for aluminum on special.


----------



## 24v (Jan 12, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
and this is me working on it.







[HR][/HR]​damn, youre almost as ugly as me


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Boost Inside)*

its not a routing bit, but a corner rounding end mill.
i cant remember what it measures, its at the machine shop, buut its SOMETHING like 3/4 base, 2in top.
Its been welded using a miller spool gun(mig). Welded pretty well. 
If your not using a spool gun, don't bother. Its a real PAIN to get the soft aluminum to go through a 10 foot tube like a normal mig torch is setup. 
My buddy welded WAY too fast(and while I wasn't there), and warped the whole thing about 1/16in. SO, it was milled using a face mill to make it level again. I'm in finals, so I won't work on it until a week from this weekend.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Boost Inside)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
and this is me working on it.








damn, youre almost as ugly as me














[HR][/HR]​I didn't think that was humanly possible Jeremy







; how much do they pay carneys in the side show anyway????


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (collier)*

WTF!!!
everyone is commenting on how I look?!
so I shaved my head, big deal!


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WTF!!!
everyone is commenting on how I look?!
so I shaved my head, big deal![HR][/HR]​WELL........Yeah!!!!!!! look at yourself, wouldn't you say the same if it wasn't yourself you were looking at J/K


----------



## mk1classic (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]WTF!!!
everyone is commenting on how I look?!
so I shaved my head, big deal![HR][/HR]​Well it is a pretty simple reason. You need short hair so it doesn't get tangled in the milling machine.


----------



## ONLY 8V (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]thanks, but I dont use vector files. I don't even like autocad. I prefer a pen and the back of a napkin.[HR][/HR]​Funny...coming from someone that knocks people for still using carbs


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (ONLY 8V)*

quite the irony there.. speaking about the carbs that is.. 
anyhow i'm interested to know how it turns out for you speed.. please keep us updated. 


[Modified by Gary C, 9:13 PM 5-14-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Gary C)*

im just wasting my time


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

this forum is hilarious!


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (flyjetta)*

Which lower runners did you use ? the older 2.0L runners from MK-3 or the newer ones from MK-4's?
here are older mk-3








This image won't but trust me it is smaller at about 33.5 mm diameter
here are newer style mk-4








and my manifold with vr-6 throtttle body flange








just thought i would share, sorry the pictures are so big and no i did not make this myself http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

[Modified by nigel, 10:46 AM 5-15-2002]


[Modified by nigel, 1:09 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## drivingisfun (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (nigel)*

how would that run on a n/a car, just curious???


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (drivingisfun)*

quote:[HR][/HR]how would that run on a n/a car, just curious???[HR][/HR]​well i am not an engine expert but short runners and large single butterfly throttle body ussually equals no low end torque


[Modified by nigel, 10:57 PM 5-15-2002]


----------



## SaabFan (Mar 23, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Boost Inside)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
and this is me working on it.








[HR][/HR]​Not trying to get off-topic with another stupid comment, but I think I have those *exact* same glasses. Black on the inside, kinda weird tan color on the inside. Mine are made by Chesterfield from Italy.
Now a question about the manifold - you said you used a .5" plate so you'd have enough material to make a good radius - how big of a radius did you cut? Did you cut into the runners at all, or just round off the corners of the plate itself?
-Nate


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its not a routing bit, but a corner rounding end mill.
i cant remember what it measures, its at the machine shop, buut its SOMETHING like 3/4 base, 2in top.[HR][/HR]​aka a routing bit by those who use them everyday








quote:[HR][/HR]Its been welded using a miller spool gun(mig). Welded pretty well. 
If your not using a spool gun, don't bother. Its a real PAIN to get the soft aluminum to go through a 10 foot tube like a normal mig torch is setup. 
[HR][/HR]​I see you have much to learn about welding applications that exist in todays industry. The solution to the problem you describe was solved in 1985.








As far as using a half inch plate, the maximum possible radius is a half inch. You can make a parabolic radius, but those are kind of tough to machine without a CNC machine. Even though you radius the inside edges of the runner box junction, it doesn't really help much at all since the blend area for the charge air is only a half of an inch. It works, but by no means is it an ideal trumpet setup.


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (130_R)*

What was solved on 85?Liners for the leads on a mig?Get some .035 aluminum wire for your mig.It will weld just fine.If you have the skills,you can make a mig weld look like a crappy tig weld.Like the ones that come on most of the aftermarket stuff that we buy


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

probably talking about a teflon liner.
i hate em. if you can afford a tig and a spool gun for a mig, use em.
anyways, i never claimed this was an ideal setup, but for under 100$ it sure is.
my glasses are Armani.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]my glasses are Armani.[HR][/HR]​Yeah, but who did the haircut????
Norelco









chris


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (collier)*

did lots of work this weekend.
this is ME. I know how you guys like to see me. I'm using a carbide bit to form nice smooth transitions from the plenum to the runners. The form tool I bought proved to be worthless.








This is the result of a few hours of work.








who said you can't weld aluminum with a spool gun????








the plates were cut out of 6061 aluminum 1/4in thick sheets. First cut with plasma, then on the mill. Bevels were put on all edges to ensure good penetration when welding.








the welds penetrated to the other side a bit in like 3 places, but nothing bad.








the welds. It will all be face milled so you won't even be able to tell there was any welding ever done. It will look like a billet piece. 








more to come


[Modified by speed51133, 12:04 AM 5-26-2002]


----------



## joe_ZX6 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

if you grind down the area where your making the welds it will make it alot easier and not look so rough
if you already know this then disregard......when i welded the 944 intercoolers together it looked really crappy when i first tried welding it .....i ground down the area where i was welding and tried again and it went alot smoother
edit-all in all it looks really good keep up the good work...i may be coming to you in a few months for one of these.....im debating on a 16v or a 2l 8v head.....because my g60 head flows really crappy


[Modified by joe_ZX6, 6:38 AM 5-26-2002]


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (joe_ZX6)*

i dont think grinding would help. the joints were milled down .01in RIGHT before welding.


----------



## MadGT1 (Jul 22, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Time for a little polish


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (MadGT1)*

Its called champering,bevel is what you do to glass.Sorry SPEED,this would be the same type of smart remark you would make to me.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Its called champering,bevel is what you do to glass.Sorry SPEED,this would be the same type of smart remark you would make to me. [HR][/HR]​Hahahaha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Marty)*

actually- it IS called beveling- when you weld 2 pieces of plate or pipe together-you BEVEL the ends to get full penetration- root pass, filler pass, and cap. depending on your welding prowess, root then cap


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (hkk735)*

he who laughs last,
has the last laugh!
HAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

got any of these!!You guys are the damn manufacturing macks!




















[Modified by turbo8vjetta, 5:04 PM 5-26-2002]


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (stevelangford)*

when it comes to runners and manifolds streamlining is the key... so shorter runners that would allow for greater and more efficient ait flow would be beneficial ... however, longer runners supply a large benefit to torque so yeah a bit of a trade off... I'd say if you were to compare the intake plenums of a honda they'd be pretty stubby compared to the intake plenums of a VR6 ... just my 2 cents...


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR] The form tool I bought proved to be worthless.
[HR][/HR]​I used a hand held router, worked beatifully!
















All tacked up and ready to go, will have it all done this afternoon.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (hkk735)*

quote:[HR][/HR]actually- it IS called beveling- when you weld 2 pieces of plate or pipe together-you BEVEL the ends to get full penetration- root pass, filler pass, and cap. depending on your welding prowess, root then cap







[HR][/HR]​This guy knows his stuff! Welding together to perpendicular aluminum surfaces is an invitation for severe stress cracks. I use a file I modified to srape a nice bevel between the two pieces I am about to weld, it serves a dual function of cleaing the surfaces of any oxidation and allows a much better penetration fo the weld, generally a 1mm bevel will increas weld penetration by 3mm.


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (130_R)*

So 130_R, i what you are saying is that i must not know what i am talking about?That is a good one,how many wanna be "manufacturers" on your lame web-site have things like these?
































Oh yeah,it is called champering!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

listen, just because you have equipment, doesnt mean crap. I guess since I own like 5 computers, I must know how computers work, right?
Or because I own a tennis racket, I must know alot about tennis.
I dont see what the heck your all upset about. Please delete all the worthless pics of shop equipment. It doesnt impress anyone. I started this topic to inspire people to build thier own intakes, and so they could see some "step by step" instructions, NOT so we could argue over what its called when a groove is cut on a plate to make a better weld.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

at first I was going to use a router, but I dont have any wood working tools.
Looks good man. The carbide burring bits worked, but it was hard to make all 4 the exact same. I think a router AND the carbide burrs would be a very good way.


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

well this proves it, stupidity is both airbourne and contagious. first off, "champering"... is this even a word? maybe you mean chamfering, the very definition of which means "to bevel", and for those who think speed should ditch the spool gun and just use a different liner in the mig need to try it before any further bs lectures on modern welding tecniques.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Lysholm)*

looks really good speed, and 130_R!! Either one of guys keep me in mind if you ever decide to make a few more of these, and sell them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

What the fuk are your worthless pics about then geek boy,you look like a pu$$y!!What the fuk is that dumb ass intake going to accomplish anyway.Nothing different then a match ported factory piece,what is it going to make the air cooler or something?look cool?what?I got more money then you also!!!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

hahaha!!!
you make me laugh!!!!
keep going!!
how about i give you my email: [email protected]
you can send me periodic hate mail about your comparative income level, and your comparative social status, and lets throw in your looks too!!
What will this intake accomplish??? 
Its pretty obvious that your too stupid to comprehend a conversation at this level, so I wont wast any more of my time, or yours. God only knows how much more valuable your time is!!!
geek boy!!! hahahahhahahahahah


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got more money then you also!!![HR][/HR]​anything you said before that could have been considered factual, is now considered to be pure crap because of this statement.


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

You guys take this all too seriously.Are you all getting paid or something?Speed,your so good why aren't you working for Penske?I might be able to hook you up with a job seeing as Richard Childress is down the road from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess i will see your car next on the NHRA circuit,right?Come on man chill out a little.I love getting you all fired up.Its amazingly funny.By the way man,you are not the only one with a brain.I manage to make a pretty decent living considering i dont know a damn thing.No offense,but you may also need a little more practice with your welds.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

i could quote you, but just read your last post. your telling ME to chill out??








thanks for runing the thread


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You guys take this all too seriously.Are you all getting paid or something?Speed,your so good why aren't you working for Penske?I might be able to hook you up with a job seeing as Richard Childress is down the road from me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I guess i will see your car next on the NHRA circuit,right?Come on man chill out a little.I love getting you all fired up.Its amazingly funny.By the way man,you are not the only one with a brain.I manage to make a pretty decent living considering i dont know a damn thing.No offense,but you may also need a little more practice with your welds.[HR][/HR]​Ok how bout we all try using a little thing called email to make wise cracking insults to one another. It gets me upset to see a perfectly good thread go to waste cuz of one individual. Who frickin cares how much money who makes, does it matter...cuz in the end we are all still driving VW's (last time I checked they are not regarded as the pennacle of automotive machinery







) Give it a break, and lets try to continue on with what the original topic of this thread was. 
Rant over...I'm done!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

No kidding. Speed, since you have a Mill to work with you can surface plane the whole intake taking mabe 5 thousands off and the extra welds. That would square the whole thing off and make it look like a "box" with no signs of welding. 
I just read your post though and your already going to do that







Haha oh well. Regardless it looks great! What is the final finish going to be? Polished, brushed? 
You should engrave something cool into the top portion of the box. 
VW Turbo or something like that. Glad to see people doing custom work instead of just bolting the same parts that everyone else has on.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (2kjettaguy)*

i was thinking about having it annodized black.
that would look kind of bad ass.
we'll see. i could always have the outside plated with nickel.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (2kjettaguy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What is the final finish going to be? Polished, brushed? 
You should engrave something cool into the top portion of the box. 
VW Turbo or something like that. [HR][/HR]​Speed,
How about something quick and effective??? Either "Krinkle" Coat, or just powdercoat in accent color???
But if you have access to anodizing dip tanks, just throw it in there








chris


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (collier)*

Krinkle coat would look really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think it would have a purposeful look that way.


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

speed - work looks great. Where did you get the carbide bit, 
what welder did you use? MIG/TIG? what power level?
where did you get the sheet aluminum?
Looks like fun.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (driveGTI)*

mig welded with a spool gun. the mig was set to 26 volts. the max is 27.
the feed...... the spool gun was set to 6.5
im sure tig would be nice, but aluminum takes lots of heat/energy to weld. WAY more than steel. the tig i have could not do it well. Well, it could not do .5in aluminum, which is what the throttle plate is. The part the runners were welded to are also .5in plate. All others were .25in plate.
aluminum stock can be bought from any metal supplier. if worst comes to worst, go to http://www.mcmaster.com 
6061 aluminum is what you want. OR, hit up EBAY, there are always machine shops selling scraps on there, and the ammount you need for an intake is deffinatley scrap.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Ebay is where I buy all my aluminum for maching injection molds. You can get it for 50% of what you would pay from a supplier. Plus I don't need large pieces. 
If you have access to an anodizing process do it! That would be so custom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BLACK


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So 130_R, i what you are saying is that i must not know what i am talking about?That is a good one,how many wanna be "manufacturers" on your lame web-site have things like these?
[HR][/HR]​I do, so your point is? I find your attitude quite condecending, simply because you have expesive tools does not make you a good fabricator, anyone with experience in the field would know this. If you want to come around and tell other people that since you have the tools, you know what you are talking about, then I am sorry but you are simply misinformed about how things work out. I'm sure that since you know everything already, you surely have heard about Ron Fournier and his workshop, more importantly, what tools he did not have and what he accomplished. You talk about Penske, so the name should ring a bell with an expert such as yourself. I suppose the real kicker is that all the tools you show in the pics are high volumne manufacturing tools and are not condusive to one off prototyping, but who cares right, none of us are "experts" such as yourself.
As a side note, when welding thick aluminum, preheating the peice in an oven will reduce the amount of amerage needed to achiece the same amount of weld penetration and cleaning action.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So 130_R, i what you are saying is that i must not know what i am talking about?That is a good one,how many wanna be "manufacturers" on your lame web-site have things like these? [HR][/HR]​An older, wiser man once said to me:
"It's not the tools that make a man. It's all about experience."
I tend to agree.


----------



## turbo8vjetta (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Stephen Webb)*

Well,we did build the side pipes for the Viper R/T.Does that mean anything?My dad is contracted by the big 3.We were also contracted to oversee the set-up of the finishing line at the Saturn plant in Tennessee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96jetta (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turbo8vjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well,we did build the side pipes for the Viper R/T.Does that mean anything?My dad is contracted by the big 3.We were also contracted to oversee the set-up of the finishing line at the Saturn plant in Tennessee. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​haha .. saturn


----------



## 96jetta (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (96jetta)*

my first input to the project, looks great.
just wondering, speed, why did you choose to use the stock runners? I've been thinking of doing something similar, but fashioning my own straight runners and .. well .. here's what I'm thinking .. (could use photoshop, but paint is only about twenty times more fun)








anything not make sense in this logic-wise? Also thinking it might be a little less heat


----------



## mob my audi (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (96jetta)*

well, my first four reasons for building a custom intake mani would be:
1. better for routing boost tubing
2. better flow
3. because it looks different/cool
4. because you'll have something on your car nobody else will on theres... sah weet


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Peppery P)*

i dont see the differance between my pics, and the one you just drew.
i used the stock runners because it eliminates fabrication time, ensures that it will fit onto the head, and the injector holes are already there, and i know the injectors will fit.
oh, and because it was free.

the manifold is ALL DONE. The fuel rail is attaced to it, and holes are drilled and tapped for vaccume things(FPR, MAP, boost cntrl, etc.), and a hole for the vacuume brake booster. The TB plate was made out of .5in aluminum so I could get some more threads on there to bolt it on. It looks great. Everything fits.
The only snag at this moment is trying to get the throttle cable working well. I have to make a little bracket to hold the throttle cable so it has the "pre-tension" needed to work.
Sorry, I forgot my camera this time. I won't have pics for 2 weeks now. I'm buisy with friend's weddings. 
the car should be rolling again within 3 weeks!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Good stuff speed, can't wait to see the pics and here what the difference in performance is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joe_ZX6 (May 21, 2002)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

spped with your manifold fit on a g60 head?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (joe_ZX6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]spped with your manifold fit on a g60 head?[HR][/HR]​??


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]spped with your manifold fit on a g60 head?
??







[HR][/HR]​in a earlier post you mentioned that u might sell these manifolds......i was wondering if this manifold will fit on a g60 1.8 8v head.........or are you not sure if it will or wont?


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (joeZX6)*

It will not fit your head. IE, the intake on the utter side.


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Stephen Webb)*


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (130_R)*

nice 130_R. Speed how's your intake manifold coming?


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

its done. i wont have pics until sunday.
looks nice, but i did not mill it so it would be mirror shining smooth.
too much work, and i was sick of it!
looks pretty sweet with the fuel rail mounted on it.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Boosted 2.0)*

I wanna see


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its done. i wont have pics until sunday.[HR][/HR]​
which Sunday















chris


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (collier)*

sunday came and went. still no pics.
ive been working on the throttle cable. I ordered a vr6 throttle cable from new dimensions, but they dropped the ball, and I cancelled the order due to bad service. SO, I ordered the cable from a local dealer, and it was SUPPOSED to be here today. Wasn't.
SO, I may cut and splice onto my stock cable. With this stuff:








thats the gas pedal end of the cable. you can see some extra cable i picked up at the hardware store for 13 cents per foot. I also got some aluminum crimp on fittings to terminate the splices.


[Modified by speed51133, 5:28 PM 6-21-2002]


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

[QUOTE
SO, I may cut and splice onto my stock cable. With this stuff:
thats the gas pedal end of the cable. you can see some extra cable i picked up at the hardware store for 13 cents per foot. I also got some aluminum crimp on fittings to terminate the splices.[/QUOTE]
Technically they are called ferrels, and you need to use a swedger to properly affix them to the cable








WAZZZZZAAAAPPPPPPPPPPP








Car still running like a Bat out of Hell?????
chris


----------



## compresdcaddy (May 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (collier)*

wow it has been a while since i read this thread.....the end of page 2 is pretty interesting....hahaha...if that cat got so much money how come he aint got the fastest VW on the planet. maybe he should get Richard Childress to build it for him....bwhhahaha, oh yeah he drowned! whoops, no he didn't. i will make up for that statement on Sunday. 
anyway,
what are you using for a throttle body that you need to modifiy your cable???
I used a mustang 86-93 5.0 tb and sawed off the mustang nipple and welded my vw ball on. and used a long vw throttle cable.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (compresdcaddy)*

im just using the regular obd1 ABA throttle body.
problem is that I have an mk3. The gas pedal connection is different than the mk2's. So thats why I did not use the longer corrado cable. I realise its just a simple bushing and hook, but Ive never even seen an a2, and its a total bitch to get my hands by the pedal, there is no way in hell i'll get a drill there. 
Ive been asking a ton of people, but NOBODY knew of a cable I could use in my car without modifying anything thats simply longer than my stock cable. I only need like 2 inches of length.
Know of one??
I dont think I need a special crimper to get a good seal for this. If I do, its only 9 bucks. They had them at the store. I think vice grips, then the arbor press will do a good enough job.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Have you see the length of the mk4 throttle cable? It sweeps completely over my manifold and back to my tb. Here's a pic.


----------



## nigel (Jan 3, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

hey speed there is a company that advertized custom throttle body cables in sport compact car last issue check it out might be what you looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 130_R (May 24, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I dont think I need a special crimper to get a good seal for this. If I do, its only 9 bucks. They had them at the store. I think vice grips, then the arbor press will do a good enough job.[HR][/HR]​If you are going to do it this way, nothign wrong with it, you need to use a small piece of round stock to concetrate the force with the vice grips. Those are NicoPress sleeves and they are designed so that you simply crimp them like an electrical butt connector. Don't try to compress the whole sleeve, because it will not be as strong as it could possibly be.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (130_R)*

thanks, that was my plan. Using a small piece of round stock.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Hey bud, how much longer till that car of yours is back on the road?


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (2kjettaguy)*

Hey 2kjettaguy do you think you can measure that cable lenth from when it comes out of the fire wall until the end of it? I've also been looking for a long cable..it would be much appriciated!







tanx!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

the mk4 cable would have to look like this at the gas pedal end:








and this at the TB end:








But whatever, im going to splice to make it long enough. It WILL work, may look like crap, but WILL work. I may have a cable custom made at a hot rod shop if it looks REALLY bad down the road at some point.
FYGTBUG the car SHOULD be back on the road sunday. I'm expecting the tranny to arrive maybe friday. All i have left is to reinstal the tranny, finish the throttle, and some minor wiring.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Speed I will take a look for you next time I drive.


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
FYGTBUG the car SHOULD be back on the road sunday. I'm expecting the tranny to arrive maybe friday. All i have left is to reinstal the tranny, finish the throttle, and some minor wiring.[HR][/HR]​Sweet drop me an email when your gonna go out and play with it, I really wanna see that beast for real now......
Plus we need to talk on some tuning issues I am about to have.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (FYGTBUG)*

by sunday i meant like july 1st


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Sweet, still drop me a line when you do


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (FYGTBUG)*

well, another update,
I FINALLY got my longer accelerator cable in. I ordered a cable from a 1997 Jetta GLX manual tranny. It was a shot in the dark, and it paid off!








check out how much longer it is than my stock cable. The ends are identicle as well. I'll bolt and weld to finish it up this weekend, and you can all see it.(as long as i remember my camera)


----------



## aatap (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]​Sweet, now is that your knee or a BALDING head in the shot LOL


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (FYGTBUG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sweet, now is that your knee or a BALDING head in the shot LOL







[HR][/HR]​lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (sirhc)*

that would be one ugly ass bald head.
sorry, but its my knee


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

ttt


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

well, stay with this lame thread for just 2 more days!!
Im going to FINALLY finish the car over the holiday. No fireworks for me!
The tranny is here, and all is ready!
I'll even have a video clip of it running, where do i host video?


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

cool man, did you get that custom tranny or is it another ACN tranny? Can't wait to see the pics and hopefully the video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeGaMoNk_turbo (Apr 21, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

just wanted to say thanks for posting which cable you ended up using! i installed mine today and it was a perfect fit! this should finally help me get on the road next week and good luck finishing up over the holidaywith your ride!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speed-Freak (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (MeGaMoNk_turbo)*

After the 4th and am in search of pics!
SF


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (Speed-Freak)*

FINALLY, here are pics!!!








there is the intake bolted on.








here is the exhaust, NO CAT!








here is the bottom of the fuel cell, note all the gas lines.








here is what USED TO BE atp boost pipes.








hmm...which one to drive......








i havent taken a pic of it all put back together, its still a wiring mess, but it runs awesome. I'll take one later.
thats a wrap for this thread!


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

So when will we see this puppy back on the road?
And how much you wanna talk about making me some parts, intake manifold, custom piping, fuel rails, tapping runners for 4 more injectors a whole bunch of project Beetle stuff.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

Very nice Speed, glad to finally see it bolted up and ready for action, you just need to get the nice tidy engine bay pics when you get that squared away. You get mad props man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (FYGTBUG)*

its on the road now. if you want to see it, just let me know.
thanks for the compliments, its nice to finally have my car back.


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

I for one would like to see some completed engine bay pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dUbL2RbL (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (turboit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I for one would like to see some completed engine bay pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​I also would like to see the pics and when you get those videos up please post the link cause I definitely wanna see those also.
Looks good keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







\

~Rob


----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its on the road now. if you want to see it, just let me know.
thanks for the compliments, its nice to finally have my car back.[HR][/HR]​Dude if your around tonight you'll find us at Starbucks on 100 at like 8:30 on if you wanna stop by










[Modified by FYGTBUG, 5:22 PM 7-9-2002]


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: custom intake manifold project (nigel)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by vwpat, 7:51 PM 8-30-2002]


----------

